# Getting Daily call to work over network



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I have had Tivoweb for several years now but never managed to get my daily call working over the network. I though it was about time I cracked this, so can anyone give me a clue where to look. I have set my gateway (with route.tivo) to 192.168.1.1 and I can ping the outside world by ip address. However if I tell my Tivo to use ,#401 as the dialup I get "cannot connect" or somesuch.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

,#401 is NOT needed for a UK TiVo.

you need to run nic_config_tivo and set it to connect over the network rather than dial-up, making sure all other details are correct and then reboot the TiVo.

HTH
Mike


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Although I've used it in the past I can't seem to find nic_config_tivo - where should it be (I've looked in /sbin and /var/hack)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it _should_ be in the 'path'; ie you should be able to type it from anywhere. I know that it works for me without me changing directories


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

nic_config_tivo is in /sbin.

I suggest that you download the latest .iso from silicondust, burn it to CD,
use it to boot a PC with the TiVo drive(s) attached and run nic_install_tivo.

PS if you are using an old (TiVonet) card instead of a turbonet card the process is different.

Posting the contents of /etc/rc.d/rc.net (config for network card) could help.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

rc.d/rc.net contains -



if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/ax88796.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=69C667 timing= 3 ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
fi


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

For the daily call to work the ethernet interface must be named eth0.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Restored nic_config_tivo from a backup and now all working thanks.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> For the daily call to work the ethernet interface must be named eth0.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> R.


I don't think so - see my other post (and I didn't change the eth1 to eth0).


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

tdenson said:


> I don't think so - see my other post (and I didn't change the eth1 to eth0).


If you used nic_config_tivo to change the daily call type I *suspect* that it would have renamed the interface to eth0 as naming the interface eth1 is one way of having a network connection but using the phone line for daily calls.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> If you used nic_config_tivo to change the daily call type I *suspect* that it would have renamed the interface to eth0 as naming the interface eth1 is one way of having a network connection but using the phone line for daily calls.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> R.


My apologies, you are right - nic_config_tivo changed it.


----------



## Fastdax (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm also having trouble getting my daily call to work over the network. 
I have set the daily call option to "network" in nic_config_tivo but still it uses the phone!

I can ping the outside world from my Tivo just fine. I even see it trying to access the Tivo website IP address in my router's log (but, bizarrely, only when the phone line is connected!)

/etc/rc.d/rc.nett (anti-spam filter compliant naming!) file is as follows:

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:5C:3C:B3 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi

Any help very gratefully received.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Did you remember to reboot the TiVo after making the changes?

Mike


----------



## Fastdax (Apr 26, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> Did you remember to reboot the TiVo after making the changes?
> 
> Mike


Yup.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

If you have installed several hacks you may have the same problem as

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282072&highlight=background


----------



## Fastdax (Apr 26, 2005)

Glesgie said:


> If you have installed several hacks you may have the same problem as
> 
> <snip>


Thanks Glesgie. I read that thread with growing anticipation and made the suggested changes (and rebooted) but I'm sorry to report that my Tivo still uses the [email protected] phone. Every time!

Any other suggestions would be most welcome as I'm at the point of tearing my hair out and reprogramming my Tivo with an axe. I can provide logs etc. as required to help diagnose this one.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

I had similar problems when I first installed my airnet, although the gateway was correctly entered in Nic_Config it wasn't being correctly saved in the right file. I had to manually change it. Hoiwever the newer versions of the drivers fixed this. So I updated them & the problem disapeared


----------



## my02awe (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm having similar problems
thompson 2x200Gb + 512Mb cachecard running v2.5.5-01-1-023 + TCL - v1.9.4 (no subscription)

when I checked, the daily call hasn't run since june
however the test call ran when I triggered it - so I decided to run setup to update chanels etc. Of course the "real" call failed ... 
After a little thought I rememberd the nic setup .. switched to the phoneline ... and everything worked ok .... but still no network connection.
the only mod I've made I've made this year (jan/feb) is to update the manrec.itcl module to version v0.2.5 - if it 'aint broke)

Can complete call using phoneline .... but not with network (can ping (both ways), transfer files locally (b/w), use tivoweb interface & schedule recordings).

I've followed the suggestions here and backgrounded everything ... no joy

I've not tried a full restore (and I don't want to - I don't like being beat - but I can live with this small irritation)

I'd appreciate any suggestions

andy

Oct 31 10:22:24 (none) tcphonehome[129]: setting call in progress to 1 (second successCount)
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: End of transaction, err is 0 0x00000000
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Setting callActive to 1
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Running command: /bin/getprom -gateway
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Command output: 0.0.0.0 
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Running command: /sbin/route add default gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Oct 31 10:22:25 (none) tcphonehome[129]: setting call attempt
Oct 31 10:22:26 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Running TClient 
Oct 31 10:22:26 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Running command: $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/tivosh $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/TClient >> /var/log/tclient 
Oct 31 10:22:26 (none) tcl[170]: Tcl created pool of 3145728 bytes
Oct 31 10:22:42 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Tmk client 12 (pid=170) has attached
Oct 31 10:22:42 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170) is service Phone Home
Oct 31 10:22:42 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170), thread 170 has activated MFS
Oct 31 10:22:43 (none) TClient[170]: activated
Oct 31 10:22:43 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170) has asked for 30 events
Oct 31 10:23:06 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170) has asked for 26 events
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) Recorder[154]: AllocateFiles for live cache
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) Recorder[154]: Live cache size 1462272
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) Recorder[154]: User recording 378198400 free 449920 
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) Recorder[154]: TivoClip total 10000000 free 9686656 
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) Recorder[154]: Allocated stream Id 1009296, size 208896
Oct 31 10:23:33 (none) mediamgr[154]: AddLiveFile input#0
Oct 31 10:23:34 (none) Recorder[154]: Adding check schedule task
Oct 31 10:24:12 (none) TClient[170]: connect 204.176.49.3:80
Oct 31 10:24:20 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170) says he has finished
Oct 31 10:24:20 (none) EvtSwitcher[77]: Client 12 (Phone Home, pid=170) being removed
Oct 31 10:24:21 (none) tcphonehome[129]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2


----------

